# automatic mister for a chameleon



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Can I get a mister which is set on a timer for my chameleon or do they not exist??
My hubby is quite handy:blush: and could make something himself,has anyone done this?
THANKS
Jackie :2thumb:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

yes stuff like that exist you can use a mister on a timer 
or there proper stuff like on www.pollywog.co.uk


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

*automatic mister*

try www.livefoods.co.uk electronic automatic mist sprayer £51.75


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Or if your going to hamm later in the year you can buy one over there.....simular to livefoods super misting system....except in germany its not £87+ its about £20 cheaper and comes with all tubing, connectors & 4 nozzels... & some of the sellers give you metal misting nozzels instead of the naff plastic ones (well the metal ones are better for me because i live in a hard water area & they block up sometimes...the plastic ones are pants after youve unblocked them with a pin a few times!)


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

As rase0121 said a look at the Pollywog Misting Systems, designed and produced here in the UK by professional herpetoculturalists they produce the finest & most efficient mist from any terrarium misting system currently on the market and are fully adjustable and expandable to suit your needs with a wide range of optional parts & extras.

Pollywog Misting System Kits.
Pollywog Misting System Parts.
More information on Pollywog Misting Systems can be found here.

Although our systems may cost slightly more than some of the cheap European alternatives our sytems are a superior product and very competitively priced. Also being produced in the UK for the UK market you know you will get a product that works for you and has UK based customer service.

Our systems will be on display and available at special show prices at the WMRE in Kidderminster next month & at the IHS shows in Doncaster & Rodbaston later in the year.




> some of the sellers give you metal misting nozzels instead of the naff plastic ones (well the metal ones are better for me because i live in a hard water area & they block up sometimes...the plastic ones are pants after youve unblocked them with a pin a few times!)


Try using lemon juice or vinegar to clean the nozzles instead of a pin, this will unblock them without ruinning them. You can get a much finer mist with a better spray pattern from a plastic nozzle than a metal one. Also a small in-line filter before the pump will help reduce nozzle blockages.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

pollywog said:


> As rase0121 said a look at the Pollywog Misting Systems, designed and produced here in the UK by professional herpetoculturalists they produce the finest & most efficient mist from any terrarium misting system currently on the market and are fully adjustable and expandable to suit your needs with a wide range of optional parts & extras.
> 
> Although our systems may cost slightly more than some of the cheap European alternatives our sytems are a superior product and very competitively priced. Also being produced in the UK for the UK market you know you will get a product that works for you and has UK based customer service.
> 
> Try using lemon juice or vinegar to clean the nozzles instead of a pin, this will unblock them without ruinning them. You can get a much finer mist with a better spray pattern from a plastic nozzle than a metal one. Also a small in-line filter before the pump will help reduce nozzle blockages.


The one i bought in germany isnt cheap by any means, sorry but after looking at yours id say the german one i bought is much better quality, This misting kit i bought for about 80 euros came with more than you offer for the money too, with 4 nozzels/all connectors needed, 6mtrs of 4mm & 2mtrs of 8mm tubing...All of which is cheaper than your 2 nozzel kit and like yours its fully expandable with upto 12 misters on 1 pump, the mist being produced is fine enough from the stainless steel misters i have & ive tried plastic ones & they were crap compared to the metal ones ( the spray pattern from the S/S ones was wider & finer), ive been using it for about 10 years now with phyllobates, dendrobates, phelsuma & chameleons with no problems ....so i dont see how you can say yours are the best around and the ones from europe are rubbish, Id buy another from germany anyday.

( I dont need to mess around with vinegar or lemon juice, thats one of the reasons why i bought one with stainless steel misting nozzels)

To be honest the only plus i can see with yours is your in the UK if theres a problem with it....but i know about 5 people that bought the same as me & a wildlife park that bought the large pump (from the same dealer) for their reptile house....and theirs still work fine too.

Promote your own product ...thats fine....but dont go around slating what others have tried/used/tested.


----------

